

Show HN: Would this site make you want to interview with us? - robotrobot
http://careers.talis.com/

======
phantom_oracle
Seeing as nobody else is assisting you, let me chime in.

1) The mario theme in the middle of the page kind of ruins your "hipster" look
you are going for with the rest of the design.

There's too much scrolling for finding info and I still couldn't find out
which Birmingham (USA or UK) the firm was in.

The pictures are nice, but there are so many and so much is "happening" as one
moves down that it is kind of hard to collect the info from a humans POV.

Based on who you're trying to attract, this page may help, but for somebody
looking for a job (and jobseekers look far and wide), they'd probably skip
over all the clutter just to see what position you have open.

------
zubairq
yeah, I think I may, nice and mission driven!

